# New Guy In Kansas



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome and glad you're here. This is a great place
to learn and share.


----------



## rlc5925 (Apr 19, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

Howdy HardDog! You've found the best site on the web for beekeeping! I understand about the research. It took me 3 years to finally feel comfortable enough to get into this addictive hobby. I should have known it was my calling - as a kid I would always rescue bees from mud puddles and blow them dry! lol

Be warned, once you get into it, you'll never want to go back!!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, the forum has plenty of experience driven knowledge and a few arm-chair beeks. Beekeeping is an art with science. You will find plenty of "interpretations" on the forum. The books and colleges have plenty of reliable information like the University of Florida's EDIS.


----------



## Merlyn Votaw (Jun 23, 2008)

Welcome to the source. I live just a few miles NE of you and this vsite has been the best I have found od the internet.I still am new at beekeeping and don't think I will ever know as much as some but I try.


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

Howdy Hardog, Welcome!
What part of KS are you located? I'm east across the Mo river. But there's alot of good ol beeks in your state of KS. I know there's some bee clubs in KS. Hope you get the chance to hook up w/ some locals and learn from them. Lots to read on this site and others too. Good Luck.


----------



## HardDog (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome!

I have already learned so much just from the little bit I've looked into so far. My friends and family think I'm crazy for thinking about starting a beehive in the future.

I plan on trying to find some Beeks around me that would be willing to show me their hives and give me some guidance. And I am anxiously awaiting the time when I start my own. 

@Zane - I'm in the Wichita area. About 25-30 Miles East.


----------



## Mark in Kansas (Dec 10, 2009)

Lawrence, Kansas myself....


----------

